# Upgrading from LR 6 to Adobe CC Photo Plan -a rehash?



## pinocamp (Nov 12, 2019)

Sorry to have to restart this discussion, but do not find an answer in previous posts. I am confused about a few things.

Have followed a suggested easy way to do the upgrading from LR 6.14 to the cloud based photo plan. The files were transferred to what seems to be the new LR Classic catalog. 
I was not prompted, asked permission, to upgrade my catalog, I did it manually by going to my Pictures Folder where my LR 6 catalog files are stored (see Screen Shot #3). 
But do not remember if I used the catalog folder or the previews folder.

Do not know what's happening there with all those extra folders listed, and the LR Library.lrlibrary folder was not there before? (SC # 6).
I have installed the LR Classic cloud version  together with all other CC apps, which are in my Applications Folder, arranged under one folder, Adobe CC (see SC #5).

When I open the , presumably, new LR Classic catalog I am faced with two things: 1. the Info window tells me that it is in fact APLClassic, 9.0 Release, (see SC # 1).
and 2. yet the uppermost white bar on the catalog page tells me that it still is LR 6 Catalog (see SC #2 and #4).

I would be very grateful if someone could enlighten me about the above. Thank you.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Nov 12, 2019)

'Lightroom 6 Catalog' was the catalog you were using in LR6. It's just the name of the catalog, not a description of the application using it. When you upgraded to Classic it upgraded your catalog too, so now it's 'Lightroom 6 Catalog-2'. The original LR6 catalog still sits there are Classic doesn't overwrite it in the upgrade (so it's listed in your folder as 'Lightroom 6 Catalog')


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 12, 2019)

As Paul explains - you can use any name for your Catalog. Any major upgrade adds the -2 to the name.
Renaming a Catalog is explained in this article by Victoria- How do I find and move or rename my catalog? | The Lightroom Queen
I suggest you move the  _Lightroom 6 Catalog.lrcat  _out of this folder to an archive or backup so you do not accidentally try to open or upgrade it a second time.


----------



## pinocamp (Nov 13, 2019)

Thank you very much to you both. Have moved LR 6 Catalog.lrcat and the Lightroom 6 Catalog Previews.lrdata, just to keep things neat, although not very far! For now do not really need to rename as I only use the desktop one and can put-up with the distracting LR 6 Catalog-2 on the top bar.
Regards


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 14, 2019)

I still not sure you understand!
Lightroom 6 Catalog-2.lrcat  IS NOW YOUR WORKING CATALOG.
There should be no difference between "_the desktop one... and  the distracting Lightroom 6 Catalog-2 on the top bar. "_
What are you referring to?


----------



## pinocamp (Nov 14, 2019)

Thanks for your concern, appreciated. I understand quite well. It was a comment about the cosmetics of it all, redundant.
Maybe necessary for people like me?? lol!
Take care.


----------

